# Largest North American Millipede ?



## lizardminion (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, since imports were banned a few years back () and all the prices of the cool African millipedes skyrocketed since they must be captive bred, what's the largest millipede here in the U.S.?


----------



## Camden (Mar 30, 2012)

The largest native USA millipede that we know of is Narceus gordanus. I think they get around 7 inches or so (Could be wrong), and they are too cool looking. not only do they get long, but adorably fat looking. Mind you though, Narceus sp. are notorious for just digging all the time, but it's really worth it when they surface. I love Narceus sp.

Edit- N. gordanus is the largest millipede as in girth, I THINK. Whereas Orthoporus ornatus is the longest.


----------



## lizardminion (Mar 30, 2012)

I wonder what the length and girth of Orthoporus ornatus is...


----------



## axle37 (Mar 30, 2012)

when i get a milli, im going for girth for sure. they look so much more interesting imo. (i about put "if" instead of "when" at the front there)


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 30, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> I wonder what the length and girth of Orthoporus ornatus is...


Those can hit 7 inches, those are big millipedes.  There are notably bigger specimens now and then.  Some years they are very common on the desert roads at night and not so common other years.


----------



## Aron W (Jun 20, 2020)

lizardminion said:


> Well, since imports were banned a few years back () and all the prices of the cool African millipedes skyrocketed since they must be captive bred, what's the largest millipede here in the U.S.?


Hey, I know it’s a bit late to reply but narceus americanus are pretty big. I find them all over at a nature park close to my house. Most are about 3-4 inches but I’ve seen ones that are easily over 5 or 6 inches.


----------



## Arthroverts (Jun 22, 2020)

_Orthoporus_ is generally recognized as the longest species, thought there are some still-unverified claims that _Paeromopus _could be longer length-wise.
In terms of thickness _N. gordanus_ has for a while been the undisputed champ, though _Floridobolus_ are worth a mention as well.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 2


----------

